# Summerizing Gas Ice Auger



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey Guys!

Was just wondering if you guys do anything special to your auger, before putting it away for summer, so it will start right up again next winter!

thanks!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I just add a little Sea Foam to the fuel for storage; works great for me!


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

yupp i did plan to do that! jsut making sure there wasnt anything else that people usually do! thanks for the help!


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Start the auger, shut off, dump all the gas, restart and run till it's out of fuel. Turn choke on start again until no more firing. When placing in storage spot, pull on starter rope lightly until you feel compression, and stop there. This will have the piston blocking the intake and exhaust port, thereby keeping out moisture from the humidity in the air. Next year just add fuel and you're good to go. It's way better and cheaper to run dry than using seafoam or stabil.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

I run the _Sta-Bil Marine Blue_ all season, and just store it with the fuel in it to keep the gaskets from drying up and any varnish from forming in the carb or cylinder.

I like to store the auger Vertical. I may at some point in the summer fire it up and let it run a bit, then put her back to bed again tell first ice. I make a point of doing blade service at this time as needed, so she is ready to roll.

With the Sta-Bil Marine Blue you have no need to fog or dink around, just store with fuel in it.


----------

